# Waiting on White Russian day 147-149?



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

This is White Russian's second freshening. She was in heat 7/14/19-7-16-19 and was confirmed pregnant with biopryn 43 days later. Although she doesn't look as developed as she did her 1st freshening. Her udder right now is the size her udder was at around 120 days bred as a FF. It does not look like it's filled any in the past 2 weeks. Since Thursday 12/5 she has had yellow/white discharge.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Exciting! What is the buck she is bred to?

Was she exposed on the next cycle as well?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

SalteyLove said:


> Exciting! What is the buck she is bred to?
> 
> Was she exposed on the next cycle as well?


She was bred to Nickel Creek Farms Versace. She was in with him for 30 days if I remember correctly. She could've went into heat again a few days before I pulled him out but I never saw her go back into heat and her heats are usually very noticeable. If she did somehow get bred on her second heat she would only be 21-23 days bred when I sent in bloodwork. I'm not sure if it can detect a pregnancy that early


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

She looks prego.now! Good luck!


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Took this tonight at feeding. Her udder looks like it's finally starting to fill


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

The doe who was in heat and bred the same time as White Russian kidded today. According to her new owner her udder didn’t get as big as it was last time right before she kidded. White Russian continues to have discharge but her ligaments are still firm and no udder growth. I am able to feel the kid(s) moving around


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm putting my money on December 27 from the next heat! C'mon White Russian, hold em hostage!


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Still no kids. She started having Thick,dark yellow discharge yesterday and her ligs fell like they've dropped a little. She also looks like her stomach is starting to hollow out.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

SalteyLove said:


> I'm putting my money on December 27 from the next heat! C'mon White Russian, hold em hostage!


I'll give her until Wednesday to kid, if she doesn't kid by then, I'll take a break from baby watch. Last freshening she kidded at 153 days


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Her tail head feels very loose and squishy and ligaments feel a little thinner. I contacted the lab that I did the bloodwork with and they have never had a biopryn test detect pregnancy at 22 days bred. The person I spoke with thought White Russian had possibly aborted her kids but I’m still feeling them moving around. She is 153/155 days pregnant today or possibly 134 days


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

If White Russian is truly at 153/155 days bred should I be contacting my vet about inducing her? 
Today her rump looks very steep. At feeding this morning her ligaments were back high and tight but tonight they feel lower and thin again. No more discharge and her udder is the same.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Chloe1233 said:


> If White Russian is truly at 153/155 days bred should I be contacting my vet about inducing her?
> Today her rump looks very steep. At feeding this morning her ligaments were back high and tight but tonight they feel lower and thin again. No more discharge and her udder is the same.


When they are close to delivering the last few days they can torment you to death! Ligs will be all loosey goosey then two hours later tight as pencils or one loose and one tight. It is the doe code hahhahahha! If her rump look different to you the kids may have dropped into more of a birthing position lower. By steep.... do you mean that her hipbones seem to stick out and almost look hollow right above them? Like a tinny bowl right above the bones there. That is kids dropping. . She may just be a doe that fills that udder right as she starts labor, or as she is droppin kids and few does will take just a lil bit longer to fill and scare you that you gonna be huntin for colostrum. I would make sure to have frozen colostrum or colostrum REPLACER (make sure the bag says colostrum replacer not jist milk replacer) on hand just in case.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> When they are close to delivering the last few days they can torment you to death! Ligs will be all loosey goosey then two hours later tight as pencils or one loose and one tight. It is the doe code hahhahahha! If her rump look different to you the kids may have dropped into more of a birthing position lower. By steep.... do you mean that her hipbones seem to stick out and almost look hollow right above them? Like a tinny bowl right above the bones there. That is kids dropping. . She may just be a doe that fills that udder right as she starts labor, or as she is droppin kids and few does will take just a lil bit longer to fill and scare you that you gonna be huntin for colostrum. I would make sure to have frozen colostrum or colostrum REPLACER (make sure the bag says colostrum replacer not jist milk replacer) on hand just in case.


im not good at describing it but I guess her rump looks hunched up maybe? It's not hollowed out any.
I've actually got some frozen colostrum from White Russian from her last kidding but it's been in the freezer for 10 months so I'm not sure if it's okay to use


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

What does her udder look like? Is she much more loving to you? Is she moaning when she lies down or moves?


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Her udder still has a lot of filling to do. Like her last pregnancy she doesn't want to be touched. Not moaning but she's been stretching and rubbing along the fence


Moers kiko boars said:


> What does her udder look like? Is she much more loving to you? Is she moaning when she lies down or moves?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

My girls get all lovey dovey with me. They want me close. They put thier faces in my hand. I know its within days. But all their udders are getting pretty good sized. The last day before birth..i feel sorry for them they look so ballooned. 
My Doe Dutchess is due the 21st. She just cant get away from me. She walks next to me..like she is on a lead. Normally..she comes up to feed. Pushes all the other goats away. Then turns away and is done with me. 
So those little things help.me understand whats going on also


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Chloe1233 said:


> If White Russian is truly at 153/155 days bred should I be contacting my vet about inducing her?
> Today her rump looks very steep. At feeding this morning her ligaments were back high and tight but tonight they feel lower and thin again. No more discharge and her udder is the same.


Definitely not! Being overdue is not a medical issue. 
And most especially because she was exposed to the buck for longer so the due date is not firm.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

White Russian looks slightly hollowed out today. Looks like she had more discharge last night and her ligaments are still thin. The top of her ligaments feel thinner and as they go down they are thicker and higher up. She is very moody this morning. She loves to pick on my doe sunshine at feeding time but today she’s been biting and chasing sunshine after they’ve been fed. She also smelled sunshine’s urine after she peed. She’s been rubbing along the hay cradle all morning and stretching. While waiting to be fed she bent down on her knees and stood her butt up. She also let me check her ligaments today while out in the pasture and she usually always fights me about it


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yeppers..that udder is filling nicely. Just looking back over the pictures you have posted..you can see her developing nicely. I think she is doing well. And maybe you are really excited? I know I get super excited...filled with anticipation. But she looks good.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Getting closer  yay!


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Y


Moers kiko boars said:


> Yeppers..that udder is filling nicely. Just looking back over the pictures you have posted..you can see her developing nicely. I think she is doing well. And maybe you are really excited? I know I get super excited...filled with anticipation. But she looks good.


yes I'm very excited to see what she has. I'm hoping to retain a doeling from this breeding


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

This was her udder after last her last freshening


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Nice pic. So you know when it looks like that...maybe that darling doeling will be here!:run:


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Eagerly watching! She's looking great! <3


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

ligaments are the same but I think her udder is a little bigger


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

So for the past week I’ve been able to feel a kid right by White Russian’s ribcage. It’s head felt like it was facing cranially. Today I couldn’t find a kid anywhere near her ribcage but I now feel a kid close to her udder and its head is facing caudally.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Chloe1233 said:


> So for the past week I've been able to feel a kid right by White Russian's ribcage. It's head felt like it was facing cranially. Today I couldn't find a kid anywhere near her ribcage but I now feel a kid close to her udder and its head is facing caudally.


Getting in position!


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

White Russian's ligaments were very thin and deep when I just checked them. I couldn't feel the top part of her ligaments either. She also looks bigger to me. She also usually meets me at the gate because she wants food and didn't do that tonight. This morning she had more thick white discharge


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Looks like she's getting really close. Perhaps Christmas babies for you 
Happy kidding


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:coolmoves:


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Ligaments were completely gone when I checked at 10:30am. No other signs of impending labor


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

WATCHING AND WAITING!


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Just checked on her again. I checked her ligaments and they are back but barely. I could only feel a thin piece of it and it was very soft and I had to press my fingers deep around her tail head to feel them. When I did this she squatted down. I noticed that she’ll let out a bleat every couple of minutes and she’s doing a lot of talking to herself. She will also stop what she’s doing to straighten up her legs. Hopefully this means there will be babies today


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Sounds like early labor!!! Giddy Giddy!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Would today be day 140 from that next heat cycle?


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

SalteyLove said:


> Would today be day 140 from that next heat cycle?


Yes either day 140 or day 161


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Still no babies but it looks like the wax plug is coming out of one of her teats. I took this picture of her udder midday today on the stand. It doesn't look much different from the night before but I think since I've took this pic it has grown some


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Chloe1233 said:


> Still no babies but it looks like the wax plug is coming out of one of her teats. I took this picture of her udder midday today on the stand. It doesn't look much different from the night before but I think since I've took this pic it has grown some
> View attachment 167773


You gonna be up and down all night checkin on her. Happy kidding!


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Just checked on her again. She seems very uncomfortable. Ligaments have disappeared again.
I don’t know if this is weird or not, but I’ve haven’t seen her pee all day. I’ve checked on her at least 6 times today each between 5-30 minutes and she’ll poop multiple times but hasn’t peed.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

You're probably just missing it. If you're worried about her being dehydrated offer her some warm electrolytes or molasses water.
Looking close...
Happy kidding.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Chloe1233 said:


> Just checked on her again. She seems very uncomfortable. Ligaments have disappeared again.
> I don't know if this is weird or not, but I've haven't seen her pee all day. I've checked on her at least 6 times today each between 5-30 minutes and she'll poop multiple times but hasn't peed.


ugh! Dang doe code.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

She finally kidded with a single DOELING!
My mom checked her a 11am and said she looked normal and when I went out at 11:40 she had already kidded and the kid was already mostly dried off. Both seem to be doing great I helped the baby find the teat and she drank. 
She is blue eyed and gold with white like her sire but I'm unsure if she has moonspots like him. Including her I'll now have 7/13 gold goats.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Also here is Sunshine pouting because I gave White Russian food.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Beautiful baby! Congratulations!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Chloe1233 said:


> Also here is Sunshine pouting because I gave White Russian food.
> View attachment 167839


Sunshine's saying...Hey I supervised...I deserve some toooooo Maaaaaa 
Good Going White Russian...What a pretty little doeling Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute, congrats.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

What a sweet baby. So happy all went well!


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Congratulations!


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

What is the BoSe dosage for newborns?
White Russian got a dose of BoSe the first week of November but her doeling’s back feet look a little “off” to me. I don’t know if it’s the way her hair has dried or if she’s selenium deficient.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

1/4 cc of Bo-se, if you feel the baby needs it.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Too cute. :inlove:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Kid sweetness...love her new bling!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pie!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------

